# Problems reporting a post anyone?



## cirrus

I just tried to report a post and got the following error message: Unable to connect to memcache server in *includes/class_datastore.php* on line *309.  


Any ideas what this means, is it a one off?


All the best
*


----------



## Jana337

I tried to report the same post and had no problem. Perhaps a random bug.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I occasionally get random errors when performing routine functions at WRF.  They almost never repeat when I try again.   Did you try a second time?  

Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Cirrus, your second attempt went through.


----------



## cirrus

Thanks for that. Error messages disconcert me.


----------



## TimLA

I have had this error quite a bit over the last few months.
It's interesting because it's not a WR screen, but rather a "White Screen of Death" with the message written in text across the top.

It looks like a low-level database error.

It often fixes itself if you just go back a page and try again.


----------



## alexacohen

TimLA said:


> I have had this error quite a bit over the last few months.
> It's interesting because it's not a WR screen, but rather a "White Screen of Death" with the message written in text across the top.
> It looks like a low-level database error.
> It often fixes itself if you just go back a page and try again.


I thought it only happened to me. So the solution is back to the page, and that is all?
Thanks!


----------



## TimLA

alexacohen said:


> I thought it only happened to me. So the solution is back to the page, and that is all?
> Thanks!


 
I think it's probably happening to a few of us - many don't report.
Like I said, to me it looks like a database fetch problem below the level of vBulletin.
I've just found if you do a "Back" and re-submit, everything is OK.
It probably is just a bunch of people trying to do the same thing at the same time and the DB decides to be lazy.
Of course, the WR forums DB is NEVER busy..............


Edit: It happened again just now (Jan 10, 3:04AM PST). The "white screen of death" with this message:
*Fatal error:* Unable to connect to memcache server in *includes/class_datastore.php* on line *309*
I did a "back", hit the "Quote" button again, and it worked fine.


----------

